# Good ol' Jordanelle



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

In spite of what one may read on the interweb, Jordanelle has still been producing some decent bass fishing. While a majority are smaller, we have still been catching a few decent ones to remind us of the old days. (from yesterday)



A few perch are also showing up. If so inclined, don't feel guilty about harvesting a few of the very abundant small bass and perch for a fish fry. It will help the remaining bass grow a bit better. With the somewhat steady water levels this year and all the weedy overgrowth that is flooded now, and hopefully will flood in future years with sufficient moisture, I think the near future could be decent there. The fish currently seem as plump as I've seen them in a couple years.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

call a taxidermist

.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't go tell bassrods on BFT, no one is supposed to keep fish from Jordanelle except him!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Jedidiah said:


> Don't go tell bassrods on BFT, no one is supposed to keep fish from Jordanelle except him!


Sadly, this is true.

As for taxidermy, I do have pics of my personal best smallie from there that I've considered having a replica mount done on. Alas, the fish was caught 9 years ago. Maybe someday. The bass in the pic, while nice, wouldn't have made the top 5 on many trips 5+ years ago.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I went there again last night. Just a bunch of dinks, including the one below.





Not sure why I even bother up there. ;-)


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Don't go tell bassrods on BFT, no one is supposed to keep fish from Jordanelle except him!


The Browns are doing good in there. Bassrods always seems to catch 30 inchers when he goes. Unfortunately his camera always seems to be malfunctioning when he does.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Look what showed up recently.



Its been a good summer up there.


----------

